# Greetz aus Zimmern ob Rottweil



## Trail-o-mania (15. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen! Bin 29 Jahre alt, wohne in Zimmern-Stetten und bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Trailtips hier im Bereich _Eschachtal/ Neckartal/ Schramberg/ Klippeneck/ Dreifaltigkeitsberg _& Umgebung. 
Ich kenne bereits einige Trails hier im Gäu. Es kommen jedoch ständig neue hinzu  Habe hier im Forum auch schon ein paar sehr gute Trailtips gefunden und angetestet  Suche immer noch die optimale Trailstrecke hier in der Gegend -> am besten mit vielen relativ steilen und schnellen Abschnitten  Wenn jemand einen guten Tip hat, lass von Dir hören...

Thx & Ride on!


----------



## stereoradler (5. Juni 2009)

hi, und schon trails gefunden?

war heute auf dem schienerberg, an der grenze zu der CH- Supergeile Trails. kann ich echt empfehlen. Hier in der ecke, gibts im eschachtal ein paar, was mich mal interessieren würde ist, das klippeneck hoch bzw runter, obs da nicht auch ein paar tolle gibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-o-mania (6. Juni 2009)

ich war die letzte zeit verhindert und konnte daher leider nicht biken. dank der nachfrage! das klippeneck muss ich mir selber erst mal anschauen. trails im dortigen bereich würde mich selber sehr interessieren. im eschachtal kenn ich schon die meisten trails. ist ja quasi meine heimstrecke. schienerberg wäre auch mal interessant. ist halt leider nicht gerade um die ecke.


----------



## stereoradler (6. Juni 2009)

ah ok 
welches sind denn deine lieblingstrails im eschachtal?


----------



## Trail-o-mania (6. Juni 2009)

...also in der Nähe des Eschachtalparkplatz A81 (westlicher parkplatz) einen schmalen Waldweg hinab ins Eschachtal -> sind anfangs ein paar kehren dabei und ein relativ steiles gerades stück, aber anschließend kannst du das leichte gefälle vollgas hinunterstrampeln, bis du den zunächst asphaltierten fuß- und radweg erreichst. hier nach links und dem später geschotterten (bis jetzt noch breiten) fuß- und radweg folgen und unter der autobahnbrücke durchradeln. die eschach befindet sich bislang rechtsseitig dieses weges. immer geradeaus halten bis ein recht steiler anstieg kommt (dieser führt direkt unter die autobahnbrücke - dort laufen allerdings schräge gestalten rum - also fernhalten!). daher biegen wir vor diesem steilen anstieg nach rechts ab (ist eine einmündung) hier geht es gleich mal etwas steiler, direkt zur eschach runter. ausserdem fängt hier der trail an, der direkt (immer noch linksseitig) an der eschach entlang führt. gerade zu dieser jahreszeit macht dieser trail richtig spass, da er tunnelartig zugewachsen ist und gerade noch platz für einen biker lässt... vollgas ist pflicht! am ende dieses trails fährst du nach links ein kurzes stück den berg hinauf (ca. 200-300m in richtung hausen) und dann rechts den nächsten (leider nur kurzen) trail hinab, waldende rechts und dem kurzen wiesentrail folgen, über die brücke. du kannst aber auch direkt nach dem trail nach rechts über den wiesentrail zur brücke fahren. nach der brücke kannst du nach rechts dem trail folgen (in richtung burgruine "wildenstein" und dir weitere alternativen suchen. ich würde jedoch eher dem trail nach links folgen in richtung eckhof -> den steilen anstieg hinauf (mit dem anstieg endet der trail) und linksseitig des auf der dortigen höhe befindlichen bauernhofes die steile asphaltierte strasse vollgas runter. kleiner tip: pass auf, dass hier die schranke nicht gesenkt ist und fahr bloss nicht über den heiligen hof des dortigen bauern - der kann nicht grüssen, hat sein lachen verkauft, hat offensichtlich täglich schlechten stuhlgang und ist anschissgeil . 
am ende der steilen strecke über die brücke (hier fängt der trail wieder an), rechtsseitig am "haus am teich" (falls das ein begriff ist)  vorbei, in den wald hinein, den steilen hang im wald hinauf (schieben ist hier erlaubt ) und dem trail weiter folgen. an der eschach endet der trail -> weiterfahren zum eckhof und direkt hinter dem eckhof hoch in richtung trimm-dich-pfad. auf halber strecke dieser mördersteigung nach rechts weg auf den hammertrail. hier piano -> technisch anspruchsvoll - vor allem durch die dortigen bretter, die die überquerung der dort befindlichen rinnsale ermöglichen. ausserdem ist der trail sehr schmal und rechtsseitig geht es sehr steil den berg hinunter. falls du fällst, wirst du jedoch von den dortigen hecken - mehr oder weniger - abgefangen  hab mir dort auch schon die waden aufgerissen. nachdem der technische part hinter dir liegt, vollgas weiter, die strasse überqueren und in den auf der anderen strassenseite weiterverlaufenden trail hinein, diesem folgen. wenn sich dieser splittet (so ziehmlich auf höhe einer grillhütte), links halten und dem trail folgen. wenn dieser nach einem kurzen steilen part endet, nach rechts dem wiesenweg folgen, kurz vor dem wald den wiesenweg nach links verlassen und dem nächsten trail folgen (ist anfangs sehr wurzelig). dieser trail führt dich wieder zurück an die grillhütte. ich fahr dann den kompletten trail wieder bis zum eckhof zurück (der part mit den brettern macht hier besonders laune!) und dreh dann meistens noch eine runde auf dem trimm-dich-pfad, gucken ob da noch ein paar nette mädels rumspringen 
omg! viel geschrieben - aber so siehts aus 
hast du mir ein paar trailtips zwischen eckhof und deisslingen (bereich piratenschiff) - vor allem mit anschluss ans neckartäle, das ich bislang noch nie befahren habe? *schäm*


----------



## stereoradler (8. Juni 2009)

hi,

also mal danke für die beschreibung. bin heute da mal rumgedüst. kannte den grünen tunnel schon, bin da auch gern unterwegs.. (die fetten fat albert spuren sind von mir he he) nur was ich nicht gefunden habe, war der teil mit den brettern.. meintest du da hinterm eckhof die alsphaltstrasse hoch, oder den sausteilen wiesentrail auf dem hügel?

allerdings hab ich auf dem trimdichpfad keine mädels finden können .. das war ein dicker minuspunkt, aber ansonsten top! 

zum thema neckartal.. da weiss ich leider nicht viel.. fahr ab und zu direkt links neben dem neckar aus deisslingen raus, schöner trail, nicht allzulang und gut zu fahren, dann kommst da bei den neuen teichen raus, da kannst entweder dann hoch auf den asphaltweg, der aus dem industriegebiet breite kommt, oder grad aus auf einen sehr technischen und engen trail gerade aus .. dann landest im wald, da dann runter zu der wasseraufbereitungssation und da dann links, an so ner hütte vorbei, da dann den berg hoch und weiter bis du auf nen schotterweg kommst, da dann rechts den berg hoch und dann kommst aus dem wald raus, kannst dann richtung dauchingen oder im wald nach rechts.. da gehts dann eher richtung niedereschach, so ganz grob, man kann dann viele verzweigungen fahren und landet dann bei den obergfell höfen (heiligenhöfe? aber das sind dann fast alles schotterstrassen) da bin ich dann auch ab und zu unterwegs.. und dann gehts meistens richtung horgen oder so.. oder ne ganz andere route wäre richtung klippeneck... kennt da jemand gute trails hoch oder runter und vielleicht ein paar rüber auf den lemberg udn weiter richtung deilingen, schömberg, balingen oder geislingen?


----------



## Trail-o-mania (8. Juni 2009)

...den brettertrail findest du, indem du quasi über den hof der gaststätte fährst (an den bierbänken vorbei) und dann den asphaltierten weg geradeaus bzw. rechts hoch in richtung trimm-dicht-pfad (zunächst asphaltiert, dann schotterweg/ sehr steil). wenn der asphalt in schotter übergeht, nacht einigen metern nach rechts weg (bevor die hecken anfangen). augen auf beim eierkauf! ich bin da schon zigmal vorbeigeradelt, als ich den trail noch nicht kannte, so schmal ist der. fahr den trail anfangs mal piano, da sind anfangs zwei leicht übersehbare engpässe, wo dein dicker "fat albert" wahrscheinlich gerade so durchpasst 
...naja, auf das thema "frauen" gibts in dem fall keine garantie...
...von deiner beschriebenen stelle aus wollte ich auch in das neckartäle hineinfahren. nehm deine beschreibung mal mit auf die strecke und hau mir noch ein paar entsprechende waypoints ins "google earth"  
THX & viel spass beim erkunden! ich wünsch uns ausserdem noch ein besseres wetter!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

Trail-o-mania schrieb:


> ...also in der Nähe des Eschachtalparkplatz A81 (westlicher parkplatz) einen schmalen Waldweg hinab ins Eschachtal -> sind anfangs ein paar kehren dabei und ein relativ steiles gerades stück, aber anschließend kannst du das leichte gefälle vollgas hinunterstrampeln, bis du den zunächst asphaltierten fuß- und radweg erreichst. hier nach links und dem später geschotterten (bis jetzt noch breiten) fuß- und radweg folgen und unter der autobahnbrücke durchradeln. die eschach befindet sich bislang rechtsseitig dieses weges. immer geradeaus halten bis ein recht steiler anstieg kommt (dieser führt direkt unter die autobahnbrücke - dort laufen allerdings schräge gestalten rum - also fernhalten!). daher biegen wir vor diesem steilen anstieg nach rechts ab (ist eine einmündung) hier geht es gleich mal etwas steiler, direkt zur eschach runter. ausserdem fängt hier der trail an, der direkt (immer noch linksseitig) an der eschach entlang führt. gerade zu dieser jahreszeit macht dieser trail richtig spass, da er tunnelartig zugewachsen ist und gerade noch platz für einen biker lässt... vollgas ist pflicht! am ende dieses trails fährst du nach links ein kurzes stück den berg hinauf (ca. 200-300m in richtung hausen) und dann rechts den nächsten (leider nur kurzen) trail hinab, waldende rechts und dem kurzen wiesentrail folgen, über die brücke. du kannst aber auch direkt nach dem trail nach rechts über den wiesentrail zur brücke fahren. nach der brücke kannst du nach rechts dem trail folgen (in richtung burgruine "wildenstein" und dir weitere alternativen suchen. ich würde jedoch eher dem trail nach links folgen in richtung eckhof -> den steilen anstieg hinauf (mit dem anstieg endet der trail) und linksseitig des auf der dortigen höhe befindlichen bauernhofes die steile asphaltierte strasse vollgas runter. kleiner tip: pass auf, dass hier die schranke nicht gesenkt ist und fahr bloss nicht über den heiligen hof des dortigen bauern - der kann nicht grüssen, hat sein lachen verkauft, hat offensichtlich täglich schlechten stuhlgang und ist anschissgeil .
> am ende der steilen strecke über die brücke (hier fängt der trail wieder an), rechtsseitig am "haus am teich" (falls das ein begriff ist)  vorbei, in den wald hinein, den steilen hang im wald hinauf (schieben ist hier erlaubt ) und dem trail weiter folgen. an der eschach endet der trail -> weiterfahren zum eckhof und direkt hinter dem eckhof hoch in richtung trimm-dich-pfad. auf halber strecke dieser mördersteigung nach rechts weg auf den hammertrail. hier piano -> technisch anspruchsvoll - vor allem durch die dortigen bretter, die die überquerung der dort befindlichen rinnsale ermöglichen. ausserdem ist der trail sehr schmal und rechtsseitig geht es sehr steil den berg hinunter. falls du fällst, wirst du jedoch von den dortigen hecken - mehr oder weniger - abgefangen  hab mir dort auch schon die waden aufgerissen. nachdem der technische part hinter dir liegt, vollgas weiter, die strasse überqueren und in den auf der anderen strassenseite weiterverlaufenden trail hinein, diesem folgen. wenn sich dieser splittet (so ziehmlich auf höhe einer grillhütte), links halten und dem trail folgen. wenn dieser nach einem kurzen steilen part endet, nach rechts dem wiesenweg folgen, kurz vor dem wald den wiesenweg nach links verlassen und dem nächsten trail folgen (ist anfangs sehr wurzelig). dieser trail führt dich wieder zurück an die grillhütte. ich fahr dann den kompletten trail wieder bis zum eckhof zurück (der part mit den brettern macht hier besonders laune!) und dreh dann meistens noch eine runde auf dem trimm-dich-pfad, gucken ob da noch ein paar nette mädels rumspringen
> omg! viel geschrieben - aber so siehts aus
> hast du mir ein paar trailtips zwischen eckhof und deisslingen (bereich piratenschiff) - vor allem mit anschluss ans neckartäle, das ich bislang noch nie befahren habe? *schäm*




hallo

kennt ihr die trail um die burgruine wildenstein rötenstein

gruß kai


----------



## stereoradler (17. Januar 2010)

kommt drauf an welchen du meinst, der, der so als schotterweg an der ruine runter geht?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

ja genau die ..kommen da noch welche oder ist da nur wald z.b richtung horgen

gruß kai


----------



## stereoradler (17. Januar 2010)

ja wenn man da runter fährt, also gerade aus nicht um die ruine rum, kommt man auf ne wiese, wenn du dann da weiter so diagonal drüber fährst kommst an ne brücke da rüber und dann kannst nach links und rechts... sind geile trails, aber ab und zu gehts nahe am fluss vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

ich meinte kommen da noch ein paar trails oder sind es nur waldwege


----------



## stereoradler (17. Januar 2010)

das kommen trails, kenn ein paar, bin da aber auch nicht so oft, denke da finden sich schon mehrere  bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Januar 2010)

meine freundin wohnt in rottweil am wasser turm ..da fahre ich immer richtung trimm dich pfad und dann die trail im kreiß um wildenstein rötenstein zurück nach rottweil

weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen touren zum laden fürs gps habe ich noch keine gefunden

gruß kai


----------



## stereoradler (17. Januar 2010)

ja die kenn ich.. also die trails ;-)
gps daten hab ich auch keine, bin garminloser biker grins..


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Januar 2010)

Mensch jetzt hab ich den Thread erst gelesen. Kommt doch hierher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178024&page=5

Ich musste ja lachen wo ich den Bericht von Trail-o-mania las (Ist übrigends ein Teil meiner Lieblings Hausrunde) die Stelle mit dem Hof wo man nicht durchfahren darf an der Reiterkoppel. Da ging es mir auch schon oft so, sehr eigener Bauer. Mir sind sogar schon die 2 Hunde von der Reiterkoppel hinterher, zum Glück war die Schranke offen und ich konnt se den Berg runter abhängen  Bist schonmal bei dem Hof rechts hoch gefahren (die Asphaltierte Strecke) dann oben links und nach paar hundert Meter wieder links in Wald rein (kurz vor der Lichtung) Da geht ein geiler Weg runter der dann mit zig verblockten Stufen direkt an der Brücke unten endet... Macht echt spaß, ist aber schon anspruchsvoll! Bevor die Stufen anfangen kann man auch rechts runter richtung Eschach fahren. Man kommt dann über ein Singletrail runter auf die Wiese wo man jetzt allerdings nicht mehr über den Bach kommt. Wegen Bauarbeiten war da ne Zeit lang eine Brücke. Sonst musst halt durchs Wasser 

Den Hangtrail fahre ich inzwischen meist perfekt. Nur beim "Big King" muss man kurz schieben.




Das ganze in Richtung Eckhof gefahren.
Ein paar Bilder von der Tour habe ich hier in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16034
Falls es dir aufgefallen ist, ich habe da im Sommer und Herbst mit der Gartenschere die in den Weg hängenden Dornen abgeschnitten  Teilweise ist der echt übel zugewuchert und nach 2 Platten auf dem Trail musste ich was machen...

Habe bisher glaube ich  noch keinen von euch getroffen, die netten Mädels vom Trimm dich Pfad sind glaube ich auch nur ne Legende  
Grüße aus Niedereschach


----------



## Trail-o-mania (25. Januar 2010)

Bei der Ranch hat es freilaufende Hunde? Gut zu wissen^^ Der Trail mit den anschließenden Treppen ist mir bekannt. Haben dort schon unsere Bikes hochgeschleppt, weil mein Kollege meinte, da gehts nur ein kurzes Stück hoch - von wegen^^ Sind die Stufen aber nie runter gefahren, sondern vor den Stufen nach rechts weg, den Trail entlang. Aber wie du bereits erwähntest, ist die olle Brücke verschwunden. Sind dann durch die Eschach gewatet  Aber wenn ich mein neues Bike habe, werde ich die Treppen auch mal in Angriff nehmen. Zum Teil sind da ganz schön steile Parts drin...

Den Hangtrail schaff ich nur in Richtung Eckhof komplett (ohne den "Big King"). Ein Bikekollege von mir kennt jemanden, der fährt den "Big King". In meinen Augen ist das jedoch russisches Roulette  Bin am Hangtrail schon 2x die Halde runter gepurzelt - das muss ich nicht noch einmal mitmachen  Deine Pics hab ich übrigens schon gesehen  voll witzig

Ein Lob & Thx an den Richi bzgl. der "Gartenarbeit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Januar 2010)

hört sich alles gut an von den bildern her kenne ich ein paar stellen 

aber lange nicht alle

dann würde ich mal sagen sobald es nicht mehr rutschig ist fahren wir mal eine große runde

gruß kai


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Januar 2010)

Also wenn er die komplette Strecke mit Big King schafft RESPEKT!!! Da hätte ich zu sehr schiss vor dem Abgrund!  Was kaufst dir fürn Bike? So wie es sich anhört eins mit mehr Federweg. Auf die Hunde musst echt bisschen aufpassen, ein Bekannter hat ein Wadenbiss abbekommen... Ist nur blöd, dass man dort gerade recht steil hochfahren muss und wehe man schnauft zu sehr, dann hören sie dich schon kommen und warten oben auf dich    Die Idee mit der Tour finde ich super, bin mal gespannt wie der Wald nach all den Arbeiten wieder aussieht. Bis alles befahrbar ist wird aber noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Trail-o-mania (29. Januar 2010)

Das mit der Runde hört sich gut an. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es gleich zu Jahresanfang für eine große Runde reicht wegen Kondition und so...
Ich kaufe mir höchstwahrscheinlich das Cube Fritzz 2010.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/fritzz-black_id_35847_.htm

Die perfekte Alternative für Touren/ Freeride/ Downhill  

Toll, dass die Möter oben auf einen warten. Der launische Bauer hat sie sicher auf Biker abgerichtet  
Jetzt wird es doch mal Zeit für ein Möterabwehrspray


----------



## Richi2511 (30. Januar 2010)

Oh, das Fritzz finde ich auch geil! Nächstes Jahr habe ich auch vor zu meinem Zesty noch ein 160mm Enduro zu kaufen, allerdings wäre ne Hammerschmidt schon erwünscht... Jetzt mal schauen 
(ich hab übrigens immer ein Spray dabei, hatte schon einige unangenehme Begegnungen musste es jedoch noch nie einsetzen gibt mir aber Sicherheit)


----------



## Trail-o-mania (31. Januar 2010)

Eine Hammerschmidt wäre natürlich genial. dann wäre das bike echt perfekt. aber das lässt sich ja nachrüsten...


----------



## pornoPhil (7. Februar 2010)

Hi leute.
Also wir haben ein paar Trails am (zundelberg/dreifaltigkeitsberg/klippeneck)
gefunden die recht gut zu fahren sind.
Die düsen wir im Sommer immer zu 4 runter.
Und in Albstadt richtung TuT gibt es  einen recht coolen Bikepark mit Schlepplift.

Gruß Phil

EDIT:  Dreifaltigkeitsberg [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8c0dRMdN4c&NR=1"]YouTube- Dienstagsrunde[/ame]


----------



## Steppy1974 (7. Februar 2010)

Mal schaun wie lang man da noch fahren kann!!
Stadt Spaichingen will ja gegen die Mountainbiker vorgehen.
Wegen Sachbeschädigung, illegalen Schanzenbaus und Fahrrinnen durch starkes Bremsen verursacht. 
Der Stationenweg wird im Frühjahr für Mountainbiker gesperrt.
Stand ja alles im Heuberger Boten drin.

  Gruß Steppy


----------



## pornoPhil (7. Februar 2010)

Jo hab ich auch schon mitbekommen. mal schaun wie sie das regeln wollen.
Ich würd mich lieber um die schaaren an Walkergruppen kümmern die das wild aufwecken ^^


----------



## Steppy1974 (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## Trail-o-mania (13. Februar 2010)

Landeswaldgesetzt - schön und gut. Aber die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen... Meines Wissens ist es in vielen anderen Bundesländern erlaubt, Trails mit einem MTB zu befahren. So lange wir nicht quer durch den Wald und das Unterholz schreddern und Tiere aufschrecken, finde ich das in Ordnung. Im Endeffekt sind es nur die Wandersleute, die sich durch die Anwesenheit der Biker gestört fühlen... Die Natur ist für alle da! Ich bin ein Naturfreund und respektiere die Natur!

Witziges Video! Wo ist denn der Einstieg vom 2. Trail? Ist das ganz oben am Weg, der an der Kante entlang führt - Weg vom Klippeneck zum Dreifaltigkeitsberg? Ist doch ganz in der Nähe des Dreifaltigkeitsberg, beim Startplatz für Drachenflieger, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pornoPhil (13. Februar 2010)

Trail-o-mania schrieb:


> Landeswaldgesetzt - schön und gut. Aber die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen... Meines Wissens ist es in vielen anderen Bundesländern erlaubt, Trails mit einem MTB zu befahren. So lange wir nicht quer durch den Wald und das Unterholz schreddern und Tiere aufschrecken, finde ich das in Ordnung. Im Endeffekt sind es nur die Wandersleute, die sich durch die Anwesenheit der Biker gestört fühlen... Die Natur ist für alle da! Ich bin ein Naturfreund und respektiere die Natur!



DU SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE ^^
Genau das ist der Einstieg den du beschrieben hast. Aber man begegnet halt abundzu Wanderer gibt aber nochn paar trails die was taugen 
freu mich schon aufn Sommer  Albstadt und Ischgl unsicher machen.


----------



## Trail-o-mania (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr nice! Diesen Trail wollten wir erst runterfetzen, haben uns dann aber doch für ne andere Abfahrt entschieden. Ist ne coole Abfahrt! ...da muss ich unbedingt auch mal runterschottern... bist du schon mal in Albstadt gefahren? Laut youtube-clips sieht die Abfahrt in Albstadt ja net so schwer aus, wie der Park in Todtnau. Ischgl nehm ich mir auch mal vor... aber freu mich schon riesig auf den "Bikezirkus" in Saalbach Hinterklemm. Ist angeblich der grösste Park bzw. hat die längste Abfahrt Europas...!?


----------



## pornoPhil (13. Februar 2010)

jau der trail ist auch cool. was ist denn in saalbach hab mich noch gar nicht schlau gemacht.... ischgl hat halt 6 lifte für biker geöffnet das ist nobel.
albstadt war wo ich vor 2 jahren beim "downhill" mit meinem alten hardtail gefahren bin noch nicht so schwer aber lustig. jetzt haben die ja streckenfürhrung und extras geändert/eingebaut. muss mich erstnoch überzeugen ^^.
Todtnau is um einiges härter aber nur ne stunde wech das ist halt praktisch.
so 2 franzosen haben uns in todtnau auf ihren berg aufmerksam gemacht
( http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/ ) auch ne überlegung wert. schönes saufen ^^ 

porno


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. März 2010)

stereoradler schrieb:


> ja die kenn ich.. also die trails ;-)
> gps daten hab ich auch keine, bin garminloser biker grins..




hallo

bin oft bei meiner freundin in rottweil

wenn ihr schöne trail fahrt würde ich gerne mal mit kommen

gruß kai


----------



## Trail-o-mania (30. März 2010)

Lacblanc sieht auch gut aus. Ist halt bei den Galliern^^

...ne Tour wär nicht schlecht. Aber das Wetter ist ja zur Zeit leider nicht so doll


----------



## Richi2511 (4. April 2010)

Hey ihr,
also ich fahre *morgen (5. April) *ab ca *13.00 Uhr* ne schöne Runde im Eschachtal  ca. 30km feinste Singletrails. Bei Interesse einfach melden, fahre in Niedereschach los... 
Grüße Philipp


----------



## Trail-o-mania (5. April 2010)

Ich hab heute leider Spätschicht  Aber wenn Du nochmal ne Trailtour startest, gib unbedingt wieder bescheid


----------



## Richi2511 (22. April 2010)

Hi zusammen, also *Samstag* und/oder *Sonntag *dreh ich auf jeden fall wieder ne Runde! Wer Lust hat einfach melden... 
Grüße aus Niedereschach


----------



## Trail-o-mania (23. April 2010)

Samstag hört sich gut an. Am Sonntag wirst wahrscheinlich zu tode getrampelt. Soll ja ein nettes Wetterchen geben 

Wann und wo Treffpunkt? bitte nicht so früh... Vielleicht so Mittag/ Nachmittag. Ich würde von Stetten aus losradeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

wo fahrt ihr hin

gruß kai


----------



## Trail-o-mania (23. April 2010)

Hmmm... das ist die nächste Frage... ist mir eigentlich egal. Wir könnten auch in Richtung Schramberg-Sulgen fahren, wenn euch das nicht zu weit ist. Da gibt es viele schöne Trails. Find ich persönlich am Besten


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

samstag oder sonntag 

und ab wieviel uhr muss samstag morgen noch arbeiten

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

komme aus rottweil


----------



## Trail-o-mania (23. April 2010)

Sollen wir uns am Sa. um 14.00h in Hausen an der Kirche treffen? Hausen liegt genau in der Mitte von RW, Niedereschach u. Stetten. Ok, Richi muss ein bissel den Berg hoch strampeln^^ Sonst treff ich mich mit Cat in Hausen, fahren das Eschachtal runter und treffen uns dann mit Richi am Eckhof...!? Ich glaub, das wär am besten...

Dann können wir ja gleich mal den Eckhoftrail mitnehmen und über Deißlingen das Neckartäle ansteuern. Da gibt es auch nen superlangen Trail. Ich schick euch mal per PN meine Handynummer...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

ich muss halt morgen früh nach pforzheim aber hinten raus ist es egal

und mobil bin ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-o-mania (23. April 2010)

Also wegen mir können wir auch später starten...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

ist der eckhof da wo man die riesen schnitzel essen kann im eschachtal


----------



## Richi2511 (23. April 2010)

*Also ich mach das mal fest  Wenns bei jedem passt treffen wir uns um 14 Uhr in Hausen an der Kirche. Strecke wird dann noch kurzfristig entschieden... Wird auf jeden fall ne super Runde, freu mich schon, bis dann 
*


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. April 2010)

Trail-o-mania schrieb:


> Also wegen mir können wir auch später starten...



das rezept 



http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/ernaehrung/selbstgemachte-energieriegel.35389.2.htm



gruß kai


*Selbstgemachte Energieriegel*

         Race-Buletten


Der  MB-Serviervorschlag. Mit diesem Powerriegel kommen Sie auf der Tour groß  raus.
                	 Da kann kein Markenriegel mithalten. Nur rund zwei  Euro kostet die Herstellung von etwa 20 leckeren Power-Riegeln. Die  Ernährungsexpertin des Team T-Mobile, Dr. Mareike Großhauser, empfiehlt  folgendes Riegel-Rezept zum Selbstbacken.
Die Zutaten: 20 g Rapsöl, 120 g Honig, 1 EL Orangensaft, 150 g  Vollkornhaferflocken, 50 g gehackte Walnüsse, 50 g Rosinen, 50 g  Aprikosen und 50 g Apfelringe (beides als Trockenobst).
Die Zubereitung: Rapsöl, Honig, Vollkornhaferflocken und Walnüsse im  Topf zu einer Masse erwärmen. Dann den Orangensaft und das Trockenobst  dazugeben. Den Brei auf einem mit Backpapier belegten Backblech  gleichmäßig verstreichen und auf mittlerer Höhe im vorgeheizten Backofen  (Ober-/Unterhitze 150 °C; Umluft: 130 °C) für etwa 13 Minuten trocknen  lassen. Danach in Riegel (20 Stück) schneiden, abkühlen. Fertig!


----------



## Trail-o-mania (25. April 2010)

Ja klasse, dank Dir  Aber da braucht man schon ne Menge Zutaten...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. April 2010)

ist aber echt geil nur so wie auf dem bild kommen sie nicht ganz raus

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. April 2010)

morgen geht heute was


----------



## Richi2511 (28. April 2010)

Sorry, ich bin heute leider nicht am Start. Nächste Woche siehts wieder besser aus...


----------



## Xillber (22. Dezember 2014)

Servus, fährt jemand noch von euch . bin erst vor kurzen nach deißlingen gezogen suche mitfahrer die mir die gegend zeigen fahre ein 
enduro .


----------

